# Neues Bike HT/Fully



## Piter (24. November 2009)

Ich würde gerne meine Frau auch fürs Biken begeistern, deshalb wollte ich Ihr evtl. zu Weihnachten ein neues MTB schenken - wir waren deshalb vor einiger Zeit mal beim Specialized Händler meines Vertrauens (durch Zufall) und meine Frau konnte ein Safire FSR Expert fahren.
Sie war sofort hell auf begeistert von dem Rad.
Nach langem lesen aber hier in dem Ladies only Forum habe ich festgestellt, dass die meisten von Euch Unisex Modelle fahren und zum grössten Teil auch HT´s.
Lohnt sich nun ein Fully oder ist ein schnelles HT nicht besser und wenn ja welches - zumal mich mein 11 jähriger Sohn mit seinem Hardrock schon am Berg abgehängt hat
Danke für Eure Antworten

PS.: Grösse 1,63


----------



## trek 6500 (24. November 2009)

hey !! was fährt denn deine frau ? schotter , wurzeln ? lieber hoch - oder runter ? nur gemässigt oder will sie es auch mal krachen lassen ?? wie ist das gelände grösstenteils beschaffen , in dem ihr fahren werdet - FALLS  du es auch wir+klich schaffts , sie zu begeistern .... meines erachtens nach muss sie selber !!!! feuer und flamme für ein bike sein - sich nicht dazu überreden lassen . das macht meist keinen sinn - nach 3 monaten steht das bike dann im keller und weint leise vor sich hin , weil es nie rauskommt ... 
noch dazu ist 1,63 wieder eine schwierige grösse- da iist 16 zoll meist schon zu gross. wie ist denn ihre schrittlänge ? lass sie - wenn sie wirklich bock drauf hat - mal beim händler ein paar modelle fahren - sie muss dann anhand der oberrohlänge gucken , was ihr taugt . wenn sie nur waldboden fahren will - und auch später keinen groberen untergrund , genügt ein ht . wenn sie es ausbauen möchte - ein fully - wobei ich auch gern auf einfachem terrain ein fully fahr´
ich würde das alles mit ihr abklären - auch , was GENAU für ein bike sie will - sie muss sich in das teil quasi vergucken !! - nur dann wird was draus ! - nicht einfach irgendeins zu weihnachten schenken - das geht meist in die hose .... in diesem sinne - lg , kati


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (24. November 2009)

Wenn jemand bisher nur auf City- oder Damenrädern gesessen ist, und dann das erste Mal auf nem anständigen Rad sitzt, ist er/sie meistens gleich hellauf begeistert. Das muss aber nix für die Langzeitbegeisterung heißen...
Als mein Freund sich ein neues (sein erstes) Cyclocross gekauft hat, war er auch vom erstbesten total begeistert und wollte es am liebsten gleich mitnehmen. Ich hab ihn dann doch noch zu mehreren anderen Händlern geschleppt, und siehe da, das erste war plötzlich doch nicht mehr das beste . 

Testet doch zusammen noch mehr Räder. Wenns geht auch mal beim selben Händler ein Fully und ein HT gleichzeitig, so hat sie den direkten Vergleich, was ihr mehr liegen könnte. 

Generell ist wahrscheinlich ein HT als Einstieg nicht verkehrt. Das ist robust und nicht so schwierig einzustellen, und auch ein bisschen spritziger zum Fahren. Wenn sie dann angefixt ist, und sich auch in schwieriges Gelände wagt, will sie wahrscheinlich eh gleich mal ein neues 

Gruß, scylla

PS: hier gibts in letzter Zeit so viele Weihnachtsgeschenk-suchenden Männer  werd schon ganz Neidisch ... und ich werd immer nur angemault "muss du denn schon wieder ein neues Rad haben"


----------



## Bettina (24. November 2009)

Ich würde eher mit einem Fully einsteigen. Es darf nur nicht sauschwer sein.
Denn Frauen haben oftmal auch den Komfort im Blick, wenn es dann mal wurzeliger wird oder anspruchsvoller steckt ein Fully Fahrfehler weg. Auf ein HT würde ich erst wechseln, wenn sie das Radln liebt.
Als Anfänger-Fully reichen m.E. auch 80-100 mm FW, damit ist dann auch die geringe Überstandshöhe nicht ganz so tragisch.
Gruß Bettina
(Ich bin vom HT zum Fully, zum Fully, zum Tandem, zum HT gekommen!)


----------



## Piter (24. November 2009)

Vielen Dank für die bisherigen Tips.
Welches wäre denn Deiner Meinung nach ein leichtes Fully


----------



## scylla (24. November 2009)

was würdest du denn ausgeben wollen?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (24. November 2009)

Das Saphire ist ein schönes Bike, ich hatte es in Neuseeland als Leihrad. Wenn´s bei euch steil bergauf geht, dann fragt den Händler, ob er euch hinten ein 34-Ritzel verbaut. Das Saphire ist nicht schwer, ein Hardtail lässt sich allerdings immer leichter machen als ein Fully. Wichtig ist, dass die Laufräder leicht sind, der Rest macht sich hauptsächlich bei Schiebe- u. Tragestrecken bemerkbar. Besser lernen tut man es m.M.n. auf einem Hardtail, weil das eben nicht so fehlerverzeiend ist, als ein Fully. Wenn´s aber eher auf Komfort ankommt, sodass auch mal ein Wurzelweg kein Protestgeschrei auslösen soll, dann seid ihr mit einem Fully nicht schlecht bedient. Es gibt auch Leute, die auf einem Fully gut biken gelernt haben. Aber wie Kati schon gesagt hat, das Wichtigste ist, dass es passt und es gibt nicht soviele Räder, die für 1,63 eine bequeme Überstandshöhe haben. Zum Vergleich auch andere Räder auszuprobieren, ist aber auch nicht verkehrt. Von Scott gibt es auch noch Ladybikes, die sind aber m.M.n. nicht besonders ausgestattet für den Preis. Ein gutes Ladybike ist auch noch das Miss Ghost, hat schöne leichte Laufräder und eine leichte Luftgabel, das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis stimmt auch. Bei Specialized zahlst halt zu einem guten Teil den Namen, die Ausstattung hinkt dem Preis etwas hinterher. Wenn deine Frau aber nach 2 Jahren dann doch was ganz anderes haben will, kannst es ja immer noch wieder verkaufen, dann seid ihr vielleicht sicherer, wohin die Reise gehen soll.


----------



## scylla (24. November 2009)

oder das Rocky Vertex Lady (HT) bzw. Element Lady (Fully) ... hat hier im Forum auch schon mal einer für seine Frau im Blick gehabt


----------



## wintergriller (24. November 2009)

Kann mich dem bisher geschriebenen prinzipiell anschliessen.
Ganz wichtig: Budget und Einsatzbereich klären!

Ich bin zwar der Meinung, dass ein Fully die bessere Wahl ist, aber je nach Budget macht es evtl. Sinn besser ein (bei gleicher Ausstattung) günstigeres HT zu nehmen! Ein schlechtes, schweres Fully macht nur Frust!

Bin selbst auch 1,63m groß und kann nur bestätigen: Überstandshöhe kann zum Problem werden! Habe auch lange gesucht, bis ich was wirklich passendes gefunden habe!

Falls es auch gebraucht sein darf: Hätte mein Sram X9 ausgestattetes Red Bull Factory mit vielen Neuteilen abzugeben. Bin mit dem Teil immer sehr zufrieden gewesen: Die Überstandshöhe und die restliche Geometrie passt! (zumindest mir )


----------



## Frau Rauscher (24. November 2009)

also, ich fand Radfahren immer so richtig doof 
Bis ich dann mal ein Fully gefahren bin, und da war klar: So eins muss ich haben. Wenn es Deiner Frau ähnlich ging: Kauf ihr bloß kein HT


----------



## Piter (24. November 2009)

Mit Bergen sind wir hier oben nicht so recht gesegnet - leider - trotz dem fahr ich auch ein Epic und möchte es seit dem ich es habe auch nicht mehr missen. 
Ich denke so um die 2000 plus müssen wir dann schon ausgeben für ein neues HT/Fully es sollte aber auf jedem fall vom Händler sein am Besten in Hamburg oder Schleswig Holstein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

